# Change things up



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I notice that my body quickly adjusts to whatever diet I am on and stops losing weight. It's very efficient that way 

Went to my Naturopath today and she suggested some supplements that will hopefully fill whatever needs it is my body has that is making it hold onto the weight. She also told me that I am going to have to rotate diets. I'll be changing each week. It will be interesting to see if this works. I'll let y'all know.

Week 1: Low carb, high fat. Like Atkins but with avocados and nuts. 

Week 2: Fruit. Not fruit juice but whole fruit. I think this will be my favorite week.

Week 3: Weight watchers. She lowered my points by 2.

She confirmed what I had been thinking. No grains at all. My body had been hinting this to me. Also has me adding in walking 30 minutes 3 times a week, but outside....not on a treadmill. I'm currently swimming laps 5 days a week for an hour.

Thought I'd share in case anyone else has a really efficient body. Everybodys body is different. Hoping this works to get me off of this danged plateau!


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Sound advice. I did very well...and felt wonderful (after the initial shock) eating lower carbs, higher "good" fats, more protein. Eat lots of fruit (no matter the carbs, IMHO the fiber cancels out a lot of good carbs anyway) No juice. You need the fiber from the whole fruit to cancel out the carbs from the fruit...so no juice. 
My body is very efficient too. In the horse world I would be called an "easy keeper." 
Good luck and let us know how you do !


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

I also think the grains and grain products have a real effect on raising insulin levels. And in turn making you crave more carbs. And raised insulin levels probably keep your body from wanting to burn fat. But that's my uneducated opinion : )


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

on the research program I'm on now Drs orders are 1000 to 1200 calories a day plus a lot of exercise..limit carbs..and salt


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

From my own perspective as a weightlifter, I can insist that changing things up on a regular basis is critical for making changes - both in diet and activity. 

Your body will plateau, both nutritionally, and from physical activity - this is true for everyone.

as a rule of thumb, I change my weightlifting routine every 8 weeks.

once a week, I provide myself with a "cheat day" in which I eat whatever I want, without regard to nutritional or caloric content (within reason, of course).

Every 6 months, I take an entire week off from my diet and workout routine.

I would NOT recommend the weekly change routine - that is only typically common with people who have weird food allergies.

Instead, you need to tailor your typical diet to your activity and goals. If you'd like additional assistance helping to put together a food and activity regimen, let me know via a PM.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm a believer in the fruit! I took a week and a half vacation and went off my diet. I gained 8 pounds(I really did go way off my diet)! That was really discouraging to say the least. 

Did the fruit diet for 2 1/2 days and not only lost the 8 I'd gained but a bit more besides. I cannot eat just fruit for longer than that. My belly starts to hurt. So I am working on modifying it. I think the issue is that everything is raw. I am going to add some cooked veggies while maintaining at least 70% of my diet as raw fruit and see what happens.

If I can't do the fruit part of my diet rotation for longer than 2-3 days, I still think it will be effective.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I just took a month vacation and I ate EVERYTHING!! Did not gain a pound though, but I felt like I had, with the way my cloths fit. Don't sweat it getting off the diet, just jump back on when you can.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The scale started moving down today! I thought I was never going to get off of that plateau :catfight: Total weight loss as of this morning is 55 pounds. It feels like the scale is going to keep going down for a bit before I plateau again. Sure hope so!


----------

